# [EVDL] First time PFC charger setup question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You don't say, but do you have the charger connected to a load? It must be
connected to a load before turning it on and turning up the current or you
can develop too high voltage in the charger and damage it. If it is
connected to your pack, one possibility is that the output fuse is blown. 
This is an L50S 50 fuse mounted on the back inside the charger. You can
pull the cover and check if for continuity.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/First-time-PFC-charger-setup-question-tp4656968p4656978.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> tomw <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > You don't say, but do you have the charger connected to a load? It must be
> > connected to a load before turning it on and turning up the current or you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tom - 

Good call. It was a blown output fuse inside the charger. I installed
a small 8A test fuse and am able to charge just fine at 5A. Not sure why
the 50A was blown, but it's working as expected now, and will hopefully
continue to once the replacement 50A is in.

Thanks,
Wayne




tomw wrote
> 
> You don't say, but do you have the charger connected to a load? It must
> be connected to a load before turning it on and turning up the current or
> you can develop too high voltage in the charger and damage it. If it is
> connected to your pack, one possibility is that the output fuse is blown. 
> This is an L50S 50 fuse mounted on the back inside the charger. You can
> pull the cover and check if for continuity.
> 




--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/First-time-PFC-charger-setup-question-tp4656968p4656981.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris,

I have no doubt that there are no load conditions that will fry the charger. 
I was concerned that this might be the case. From what I've read, it is
more likely to fail if there is a substantial current flow when a disconnect
occurs. At that point, I would expect the voltage to shoot up trying to
maintain the set current, causing an over-voltage condition.

Fortunately in my case, there was no damage, and it is able to charge the
pack. So an open load is not necessarily a guaranteed charger failure, but
clearly, it is a condition that should be avoided.

Thanks,
Wayne


Chris Tromley wrote
> 
>


> tomw <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> You don't say, but do you have the charger connected to a load? It must
> >> be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The PFC also lacks isolation. 
But it is a unique and highly sought after charger.



> Chris Tromley <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Sun, Aug 5, 2012 at 10:27 AM, tomw <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Wayne Krauth <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Chris,
> >
> ...


----------

